# Flexipads Rotary Backing Plates



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi

Has anybody used the attached flexipads backing plates from clean and shiny

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/polishing-machines/products/flexipads-125mm-m14-backing-pad

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/polishing-machines/products/flexipads-75mm-m14-backingplate

and whats your thoughts on them, are they any good or is there better for similar money?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not tied them but heard good things for the price.


----------

